
A selfie app with a time limit just got $100,000 from Tim Draper - cryptoz
http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/30/timit-selfie-app/
======
turs0und
The extent to which an app can add something that seems like a non-feature (it
takes a selfie of the viewer's reaction) then try to build a business out of
it is truly amazing to me. Wow.

